# Info on remove/replace backlight in SyncMaster



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello... I don't know if anyone here can help.

My Samsung SyncMaster 151S LCD monitor backlight has gone out. I found a couple of sites that give information on changing the backlight, but the model they use is not like my syncmaster. I found a site that showed how to take the syncmaster 181 apart to replace the invertor, but nothing on how to remove and replace a backlight on this particular model.  

I see two long plastic strips one on the top and one on bottom of the screen with wires that connect to the inverter, but I can't see how to open or remove the plastic to get to the backlight(s).:4-dontkno 

If anyone know where and how to get the techinal data on the syncmaster 151S (GG15LSVN) that would give infomation on how to remove the backlight ... I would greatly appreciate it :winkgrin:


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Good news! .... I found the backlights and figure out how to get them out.

Using the diagram at the site link I found through google I was able to get the monitor apart.

I had to take the metal part housing the inverter off, but I did not remove the main cable. I found two very small screws near the wires that hook up to the backlights. I removed those wires and was able to simply and carefully pull out the two backlights .... one at the top the other at the bottom.

Now all I need to do is figure out the correct replacement part. Any suggestions?:4-dontkno 

I'm going to check those links for parts and see what I come up with.


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Is there no one that can help me with this? I would like to know how to test the inverter to determine whether or not it is bad .... isn't there someone here that has worked on these before?


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

As I'm sure you are aware, replacing backlights can be very dangerous to do because of the toxic gases in them. This, along with the fact that buying a replacement backlight is very expensive, is why I don't think many, if any at all, on this forum know how to do it well.
What size LCD is this? I know of one trick to taking the lights out of cold cathode tubes to use as backlights- a fairly cheap (though not quite as good quality) solution. I would *HIGHLY ADVISE AGAINST THIS* though, as it's even more dangerous and quite tricky.
My best advice would be, if you still want to keep this monitor, then bring it to a repair shop. Otherwise, start looking around for a new one. Rebates come fairly often. For example, I recently bought a 19" LCD for only $130 after a $110 rebate!


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Ralck said:


> As I'm sure you are aware, replacing backlights can be very dangerous to do because of the toxic gases in them. This, along with the fact that buying a replacement backlight is very expensive, is why I don't think many, if any at all, on this forum know how to do it well.
> What size LCD is this? I know of one trick to taking the lights out of cold cathode tubes to use as backlights- a fairly cheap (though not quite as good quality) solution. I would *HIGHLY ADVISE AGAINST THIS* though, as it's even more dangerous and quite tricky.
> My best advice would be, if you still want to keep this monitor, then bring it to a repair shop. Otherwise, start looking around for a new one. Rebates come fairly often. For example, I recently bought a 19" LCD for only $130 after a $110 rebate!



Oh no ... I understand the danger, and I have removed the backlights and replaced them ... I had no trouble, it's really easy to do .... if I have to replace the bulbs ($10 per bulb) that will be a bit tricky but doable ... the inverter would be easy to replace ($60) as long as I got the correct replacement.

I've not much to lose and a new monitor to gain.:grin: 

I found this place for the backlight ... and  here for the inverter but I don't see my monitor listed and it doesn't have any of the numbers this place recogizes.

I measured the backlights at about 305mm a little more than that .... but I'm not sure if I need an inverter or the backlights.

A guy on another board that worked on LCD monitors stated he never had to replaced any backlights only inverters.

So I need help detemining which part is bad and which is the correct part to replace them with.

Once I figure out which part I need, get the part and install it I will record what happen so others who want to try and save their LCD instead of throwing it out, who can't afford to spend big bucks to sent it out to be fixed or buy a new one.:sayyes: :4-dontkno


----------

